# écran imac HS / utiliser l'écran d'un autre imac



## bublok (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un imac (blanc) g5 17 avec carte mère hs et disque dur hs, MAIS L'ÉCRAN FONCTIONNE TOUJOURS.

QUESTION :
Puis-je le brancher sur un imac (blanc) g5 20 pouces, dont l'écran est HS (remplis de bandes de couleur) mais qui fonctionne
En gros utiliser mon imac avec écran hs sur l'imac hs avec écran ok... vous me suivez ?
merci d'avance.


----------



## val212 (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis pas sûr à 100% que ça marche mais essaye de démarrer le 20" en mode target ( au démarrage touche T ) et avec un câble firewire 400 les relier et démarrer le 17" sur alt. Il devrait afficher le disque dur du 20" et tu pourrais démarrer dessus


----------



## bublok (13 Août 2011)

merci de ta réponse rapide mais mon imac 15 pouces ne peut pas démarrer, car carte mère hs.
je veux juste l'utiliser comme écran, car celui est ok


----------



## val212 (13 Août 2011)

Ah j'ai pas vu excuse. Mais dans ce cas c'est pas possible il n y a pas de sortie video sur les macs.


----------



## ntx (13 Août 2011)

val212 a dit:


> Ah j'ai pas vu excuse. Mais dans ce cas c'est pas possible il n y a pas de sortie video sur les macs.


Non, il n'y a pas d'*entrée vidéo* sur le iMac G5 20". Ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose :rateau: Dans ce cas il faut passer par un système d'acquisition vidéo. 
Mais si c'est juste pour récupérer tes données le mode target est fait pour cela, et au pire tu démontes le DD pour le mettre dans un boîtier USB ou FW.


----------



## bublok (13 Août 2011)

non mais en fait, c'est que mon écran d'imac est complètement pourrit par des bandes et toutes les couleur sont altérées... mais autrement il fonctionne bien.


----------

